# Cheese So What is Your Favorite Kind?



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2019)

Not sure this is in the right place so moderators please move it.

I have never seen this one asked if it was I missed it.

Mine is the sharper the better then next would be a sharp swiss then a hot pepper jack so what is yours.

Warren


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 3, 2019)

Smoked Gouda with my homemade SS , Cracker and a Beer !!!


----------



## xray (Dec 3, 2019)

Sharp cheddars are my favorite. I’m also a big fan of Parmesan reggiano, I just love the crunch and flavor granules.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for your comments I don't think there is a cheese I don't like. Oh wait a mintue yes there is its limburger the dead mouse smelling one.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2019)

I've tried a few goat cheeses...  Some were awesome...  can't remember the names...   
It's amazing how the cheese has awesome flavor and the milk _*SUCKS*_ !!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 3, 2019)

Cabot hot habanero is the best. Its even better smoked!


----------



## hawgrider (Dec 3, 2019)

Boarshead horse radish cheese smoked with cherry is the bomb!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2019)

Isn't that the way with some things Dave I mean who eats juniper berries but the gin is good.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 3, 2019)

Cabot horseradish.  Smoked of course!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2019)

smoked horseradish, I smoked some blackpepper cheese last month which is pretty good also.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 3, 2019)

Too many I like too much to pick a favorite.

Easier to say what I don't like, but that's another thread.


----------



## clifish (Dec 3, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cabot hot habanero is the best. Its even better smoked!


Do you find this to be dry and crumbly?  I like the heat and flavor but the blocks I got did not cut well.

Smoked Gouda is also on the top


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 3, 2019)

Smoked Blue cheese is killer. NY Sharp is also pretty hard to beat. Pepper Jack is awesome smoked... Hell, I like 'em all.....


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 3, 2019)

Smoked - Swiss
Not Smoked - Gorgonzola


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 3, 2019)

clifish said:


> Do you find this to be dry and crumbly?  I like the heat and flavor but the blocks I got did not cut well.
> 
> Smoked Gouda is also on the top



I've never had a problem with it being dry and crumbly. How long are you smoking the blocks for?

Smoked gouda is killer!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 3, 2019)

Favorite cheese?!  Kinda like beer and tough to pick a favorite and always trying new stuff.  Keep in mind, it is really hard to generalize cheese because the large differences in them.  Swiss is a great example.  There's TONS of variations, like bratwurst in Germany.  Variations even from different generic store cheese chains.  I find that extremely interesting.  That said, I am no snob and will happily chomp down on string cheese.  Jack is my favorite smoked but am aging some cheddar and have some a few years old now.  Anyone into aged cheddars needs to try stilton.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Dec 3, 2019)

Swiss
Green Onion
Smoked Gouda


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Too many I like too much to pick a favorite.
> 
> Easier to say what I don't like, but that's another thread.



You nailed it with that answer!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2019)

Man I like a pretty large variety of cheeses. I suppose if I was pressed to pick #1 it would be a nice multi year aged white cheddar. One old enough it gets those crystalline bits in it. For everyday store variety I quite like Canadian Black Diamond Cheddar.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 3, 2019)

The sharpest white cheddar there is. the kind that is crumbly,  with salt crystals. 

love it.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 3, 2019)

A cheese  that has some heat/spice to it works for me.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 3, 2019)

Smoked Jarlsberg Swiss Cheese


----------



## clifish (Dec 3, 2019)

clifish said:


> Do you find this to be dry and crumbly?  I like the heat and flavor but the blocks I got did not cut well.
> 
> Smoked Gouda is also on the top


I actually never smoked it, will have to try that.


----------



## S-met (Dec 4, 2019)

No favorite for me. Just depends on the use.
Also depends on the cheese quality. Not all cheeses are created equal. 
  I like a sharp, pungent stinky cheese paired with a bold fatty meat  say a ripe stilton with a ribeye.
Rich cream chevre or brie on a thick slice of pugliese.  Even the nasty limburger tastes really good if you can power through the smell. 
Cheddar and jack on my breakfast burrito, or nachos.
Bulgarian feta on tacos, a fresh salad or mixed with mint and fruit.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 4, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cabot hot habanero is the best. Its even better smoked!



I just did one of these yesterday


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2019)

Without a doubt our's is Muenster!
That is the only cheese I smoke anymore!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 4, 2019)

Cabo said:


> I just did one of these yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better get some more than that! It goes quick in my house. I usually try to stock up the BOGO cabot at publix when they run their sales.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 4, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Without a doubt our's is Muenster!
> That is the only cheese I smoke anymore!
> Al


That reminds me to start trying the stuff at the deli.  Kroger brand muenster is awful.  Sometimes you gotta pay to get quality.  Problem is the deli is always crazy busy...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks for the like daveomak it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 4, 2019)

JC in GB Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 4, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> Smoked Jarlsberg Swiss Cheese


I haven't tried this yet but I just picked up a 2 lb hunk at Costco yesterday. I meant to grab a wedge of the Danish Gouda too but I must have seen something shiny and got distracted as it wasn't in my cart at checkout. I'll go back before I smoke the Swiss and snag some.  
I think Gouda is probably my favorite followed by pepper jack and plain old cheddar.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2019)

Depends on my mood & what I'm eating it with:
On it's own or on Pizza-----Mozzarella.
On a Cheesesteak----Provolone.
With cold Beef ----Swiss.
With most other things----American.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks for the like Brokenhandle it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hot habanero, Seriously sharp cheddar, and New York vintage - all Cabot brands. You have to be careful with the NY vintage as its kinda crumbly to begin with.

Chris


----------



## erazz (Dec 31, 2019)

Smoked Gouda for me, that creaminess with the smoke flavor is just amazing.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 14, 2020)

Smoked Jarlsberg and 4 year aged cheddar!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Hot habanero, Seriously sharp cheddar, and New York vintage - all Cabot brands. You have to be careful with the NY vintage as its kinda crumbly to begin with.
> 
> Chris


I will have to look for the New York vintage!


----------

